# nbt evo retrofit



## shenhav (Aug 20, 2016)

I have nbt evo retrofit
I bought a kit codes fsc whit vin all fsc
I want to install them
I understand the need to make the first nbt Virgin?
How to do it?
Is there a guide?

And then how do I install them in esys
Is there a guide?

Thanks


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello shenhav,

I'm not sure on how to virginize nbt evo but you install would vary depending on what your installing it in. For your fsc codes are they for your specific car with your vin attached to them or is it for a different vin that's not related to your car.


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

What was your previous headunit setup and what series are you installing it in?


----------



## shenhav (Aug 20, 2016)

i have emulator,
i want to change fsc on nbt 
i have vin donor


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

Depending on what version of software is already installed on the HU, clearing the old FSCs can be done with Tool32. In versions after 7/15 the command to clear the FSCs fails.


----------



## shenhav (Aug 20, 2016)

001.048.003 version
So what can you do?


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

Have you tried using Tool32 - the command to clear FSCs is the job STEUERN_ROUTINE / steuern_persistenz / All inc. SWT - use the argument wizard.

If that works, you're golden and can install the new FSCs - if not, you are going to need to downgrade to an earlier version of software, but I doubt you'll need to.


----------

